# Fish-Med: new ressource for fish diseases



## patrice (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi! 
Here is a great link to help people with aquarium fish diseases: Fish-Med. There is a little about everything.

Enjoy


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, it is very informative


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Just quickly going thru it, looks like a great link. Thanks.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

book marked. thanks.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## patrice (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm glad you like it. I will try to add some more information soon. 

regards,
Patrice


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

*Down?*

The website seems to be down.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

patrice said:


> Hi!
> Here is a great link to help people with aquarium fish diseases: Fish-Med. There is a little about everything.
> 
> Enjoy


This is a parked domain. The link no longer contains the information stated above. You may want to remove this thread.

thanks.


----------

